# Who would like to see the actual CRW by Koush



## droidberryinfo (Jun 10, 2011)

I am working on trying to get my DX2 so we can get it built. He had tweeted yesterday he needs someone to loan him a DX2 and a D3 so he can build it. I did Tweet back saying I would be willing to send mine. Question is if he does do it I will need a very cheap dumb phone to get by. Would anyone be willing to sell me a dumb phone cheap? Sorry if this sounds out in left field just trying to help all of us in this part of the community. I talk to Drs on a daily basis for my son he is Autistic. I can not be without a phone for that reason.
MODS: If you feel this thread is not needed Please feel free to delete. Just trying to help.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

droidberryinfo said:


> I am working on trying to get my DX2 so we can get it built. He had tweeted yesterday he needs someone to loan him a DX2 and a D3 so he can build it. I did Tweet back saying I would be willing to send mine. Question is if he does do it I will need a very cheap dumb phone to get by. Would anyone be willing to sell me a dumb phone cheap? Sorry if this sounds out in left field just trying to help all of us in this part of the community. I talk to Drs on a daily basis for my son he is Autistic. I can not be without a phone for that reason.
> MODS: If you feel this thread is not needed Please feel free to delete. Just trying to help.


Sweet!


----------



## droidberryinfo (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm ok with the recovery we have but like to flash when I want, not just when I'm home with a charger or in my car. I'm waiting to get a ticket for flashing. Not cool. Hopefully he was serious. I'm just waiting on him to respond with the ok.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

what recovery are the x2 users using currently?


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Aug 26, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> what recovery are the x2 users using currently?


Currently using the leaked chinese atrix CWR, the one where you have to be plugged into a wall charger to use it (huge pain).


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

xfloggingkylex said:


> Currently using the leaked chinese atrix CWR, the one where you have to be plugged into a wall charger to use it (huge pain).


Link please

Found it


----------



## shawn1976 (Jul 14, 2011)

i for one would love a clockwork made for the x2 sucks not being able to get into recovery from power off. i love to experiment with stuff and it sucks having to sfb instead of just resoring a backup i think i sbf my old x 13 times total ive done my x2 15 in the 2 weeks ive had it


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

shawn1976 said:


> i for one would love a clockwork made for the x2 sucks not being able to get into recovery from power off. i love to experiment with stuff and it sucks having to sfb instead of just resoring a backup i think i sbf my old x 13 times total ive done my x2 15 in the 2 weeks ive had it


Right...


----------



## mazz0310 (Jul 7, 2011)

shawn1976 said:


> i for one would love a clockwork made for the x2 sucks not being able to get into recovery from power off. i love to experiment with stuff and it sucks having to sfb instead of just resoring a backup i think i sbf my old x 13 times total ive done my x2 15 in the 2 weeks ive had it


You would still need to sbf, it's not a normal recovery, it's just a bootstrap like the current one we have.


----------



## droidberryinfo (Jun 10, 2011)

"mazz0310 said:


> You would still need to sbf, it's not a normal recovery, it's just a bootstrap like the current one we have.


You are absolutely right the down fall for me is I spend 60 hrs at work and 10 to 20 hrs at the Dr's a week, my kid is a full time job. Not that this has anything todo with Koush's Bootstrap but is convenient to flash while away from home without carrying a charger in my pocket, if I had a portable charger it would be great. I do a great deal of flashing and only sbf when really needed.


----------



## shawn1976 (Jul 14, 2011)

i ment one made for the dx2 thats like the bootstrap for the x where from a power off you can hold down the volume button and power up into clockwork to flash a backup


----------



## garywojdan81 (Aug 2, 2011)

It would be nice to have the integration with the power menu & possibly with Rom Manager. But what we have is working well.


----------



## racerxfd (Aug 24, 2011)

So what is our action here? Who is driving this?


----------



## Droosh (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll play devils advocate...

The one we have works fine for now and until we have CM, not much value in ROM manager. I'm okay waiting until Dragonkiller or CVPCS makes more progress on 2nd Init hijack and CM. This is because when Koush does develop CWM for us, I want him to do two versions of CWM like he did for the DX. 1. Standard for stock 2.3.3 Kernel and... 2. A 2nd Init version, for ROMs with hijacked and replaced Kernels such as CM7, Miui, other AOSP, etc.

Oh, and he might as well give us a new bootstrap too.


----------



## mazz0310 (Jul 7, 2011)

Droosh said:


> I'll play devils advocate...
> 
> The one we have works fine for now and until we have CM, not much value in ROM manager. I'm okay waiting until Dragonkiller or CVPCS makes more progress on 2nd Init hijack and CM. This is because when Koush does develop CWM for us, I want him to do two versions of CWM like he did for the DX. 1. Standard for stock 2.3.3 Kernel and... 2. A 2nd Init version, for ROMs with hijacked and replaced Kernels such as CM7, Miui, other AOSP, etc.
> 
> Oh, and he might as well give us a new bootstrap too.


I agree, I would like one by Koush


----------



## droidberryinfo (Jun 10, 2011)

"racerxfd said:


> So what is our action here? Who is driving this?


I'm willing to give up my phone for as long as it would take, but I really need a cheap dumb phone for something to use in the mean time.


----------



## BelacNongaw (Jul 25, 2011)

So has anyone sent a phone yet? I just bought a DROID 2 from p3droid. If no one's sent one by the time I get that phone in, he can borrow mine.

Asking here cause I really don't wanna bother koush if its not necessary.


----------



## racerxfd (Aug 24, 2011)

"droidberryinfo said:


> I'm willing to give up my phone for as long as it would take, but I really need a cheap dumb phone for something to use in the mean time.


I am more than willing to send you a phone... Unfortunately, I do not have one...


----------



## shawn1976 (Jul 14, 2011)

droidberryinfo said:


> I'm willing to give up my phone for as long as it would take, but I really need a cheap dumb phone for something to use in the mean time.


 only old phone i got is a verizion prepay flip phone doubt this is what ur needing but its urs if itll work


----------



## racerxfd (Aug 24, 2011)

"shawn1976 said:


> only old phone i got is a verizion prepay flip phone doubt this is what ur needing but its urs if itll work


That's the kind of initiative I'm talking about!


----------



## droidberryinfo (Jun 10, 2011)

"shawn1976 said:


> only old phone i got is a verizion prepay flip phone doubt this is what ur needing but its urs if itll work


I'm not looking for a freebie, I will pay for whatever I get. All I ask is it works so I can make and receive calls from and to the Dr's. I just can't afford to spend a lot on anything.
I'm not sure if prepayed would work for me because I am on contract. But I appreciate it.


----------



## shawn1976 (Jul 14, 2011)

"droidberryinfo said:


> I'm not looking for a freebie, I will pay for whatever I get. All I ask is it works so I can make and receive calls from and to the Dr's. I just can't afford to spend a lot on anything.
> I'm not sure if prepayed would work for me because I am on contract. But I appreciate it.


Didn't think it would but thought I'd offer


----------



## droidberryinfo (Jun 10, 2011)

"shawn1976 said:


> Didn't think it would but thought I'd offer


No problem I would try Ebay or Craigs list but 3 of the phones I bought cheap were bad. But a flip phone would work if it were a regular Verizon phone.


----------



## BelacNongaw (Jul 25, 2011)

You need to check with Verizon as I'm not sure...but I believe you can only swap out with another smartphone due to the data plan if your phone is still on contract.

Koush is checking with rootzwiki first, as they were apparently supposed to try to get him one. If they haven't, he's getting mine.


----------

